# How to brine tongue



## DPB (Mar 12, 2019)

Has anyone corned tongue or have recipe for it?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2019)

Sorry never seen tongue corned. My inlaws always cooked it in a pot of simmering or boiling water. Then fried.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2019)

Here's my cobbled attempt....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...oney-beef-tongue-pastrami-3-ways-9-27.235466/


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2019)

After my 1st. attempt, I would weigh out the necessary ingredients and mix with no salt soup stock... I would use vegetable stock....   If you have a 5# tongue (2270 grams)....  add 2% (44 grams)kosher salt, 1% (22 grams)white sugar and 5.5 grams of cure#1 to the stock...  Use ~150 grams of stock...   dissolve all the ingredients in non heated stock and inject ALL of the stock...   Simmer the tongue for 4-5 hours and partially cool and peel the skin...  Peeling the skin MUST be done while the tongue is warm, almost hot or the skin will stick like gum on a hot sidewalk....


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes, dad did many, many tongues - beef, pork, and veal.  He would use his curing brine, putting them down for 7 days, then sack them and smoke them.  Cured and smoked tongue sold very well.  He'd add some pickling spices to the brine around this time of the year (St. Pat's Day), probably about a tablespoon per gallon of curing brine.



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2019)

Tongue is no different then any other muscle. As Dave pointed out, peel it hot. Corned Tongue is Corned Beef on Steroids, more intense flavor. Here is what I use...JJ

*Killer Corned Beef Brine*

1Gal Cold Water

1/2C Morton Kosher Salt (3/4C if DC)

1/4C Pickling Spice

1C Diced Onion

4 Cloves Garlic, chopped.

1Ea Carrot, diced

1Ea Rib Celery, diced

1T Fresh Thyme Leaves (1tsp Dry)

2T Brown Sugar

1T Cure #1

Toast the Pickling Spices in a dry 2 Qt Pot over medium heat until fragrant.

Add 1Qt of the Water and the remaining EXCEPT the Cure #1.

Bring to a Boil and simmer 5 minutes.

Add this " Tea " to the remaining 3QT Cold Water in a food safe container and stir in the 1T Cure #1.

Measure the thickness of the meat at the thickest point.

Brine One Day for each 1/2 inch of thickness of the thickest part.

Soak completely submerged, weight down with a bag of water.

Everything may fit in a Ziplock 2 Gallon Bag if you don't have a Food Safe Container.

Place Bag in another container or roasting pan in case of leaks.

*Better 'en NY Pastrami Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted. If grinding do so only slightly as the Minced size is pretty close to perfect for Pastrami.

This was some some seriously Good Eats...Enjoy...JJ


----------



## DPB (Mar 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Tongue is no different then any other muscle. As Dave pointed out, peel it hot. Corned Tongue is Corned Beef on Steroids, more intense flavor. Here is what I use...JJ
> 
> *Killer Corned Beef Brine*
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information I will try it. Dan


----------

